# Which is The Best T-Shirt Fulfillment Service Provider



## 629837

Hi Guys, 

I just started my own DTG T-shirt Business which so far has been doing well. But it does require alot of work and Inks are very expensive. So lately I've been looking into other options such as T-shirt Printing Services that Print, Package and Ship the shirts for you for a percentage of the selling cost. Some of their services are also very expensive and its not much room to make much profit. So I'm not sure if its even worth it to go that route, but I've heard of alot of people being very successful using these services.

These are the ones below that I'm currently looking into, so if any of you guys used any of these services, would really love to get your feedback.

Spreadshirt

Zazzle

CafePress

TeeChip

TeeSpring

TeeBlaster

BigCartel

MakerShop

DistrictLines

TshirtSpot

CustomInk


----------



## Positivefeeling

Hey, glad you started this post. I noticed there is actually more services out there as well

Printfection
PrintAura
Printful
DropshiDTG
Gearbubble
Startup thread
Represent
Merchiful

would love an update for the users here to see where people are satisfied or not satisfied. I would like to hear customer service rating too as a few negative customer feedback on slow response time etc.

I am looking for a range of merchandises, from printing posters, to iphone cases to t-shirts and caps.

I am looking at DTG printing at this stage


----------



## Positivefeeling

the Big Cartel - Seems to be a cool artistic website, where it is more of a setup shop, haven't used them.

Makershop - I was curious to see who these people were but I can't see anything that would be a t-shirt prnting or fulfilment store. To me it looks like a normal online shop selling end products.


----------



## kenstrguy

i have limit success on redbubble hit and miss. i tried spreadshirt,zazzle, cafepress unsuccessful with them. i also tried represent and teespring that offer a maximum run of 21 days then restart. i am looking at skreened artist, sunfrog and some others. i also have wordans but no success there but they offer ty-dye shirts. i probably research the others as well. lots out there to choose from.
i am not very market oriented and novice self learning designer 

good luck to all


----------



## 629837

Thanks for your feedback Kenstrguy.


----------



## 629837

Just came across these also...

Tee Public 

Print Aura


----------



## tchandler52

There are many companies to choose from.


----------



## BandPrints

Big Cartel is a great option for your online store. We have had clients using them since BigCartel started. The one thing we really like about BigCartel is how easy it is to get your store up and running but also allow for more advanced customization. Further, BigCartel has an awesome feature that allows you to place a "shopping cart" in your Facebook page.


----------



## Positivefeeling

@kentrguy, thank you for your feedback. I will keep that in mind.


@craigcreationz thanks for the additional sites, I will take a look and see if this fits in with my mission.
@BandPrints what a great feature to have and didn't think to about the implementation aftermath, thought it was something facebook would install. I like your feedbacks


----------



## 629837

Thanks Band Prints, I think I will also do an alexa rank to each of these sites so I can see the Traffic volume that are going to them.


----------



## babyslanguage

I've used these guys in the past... free shipping... 5 business days...and printing cost is cheap...they also have their own design tool embedded just like custom ink. 

here is their website.. www.teelab.com

Good luck!


----------



## kenstrguy

i just looked at both Big Cartel and Teelab.
Big Cartel helps you set up an online store and might help advertising/marketing, BUT it is not a fulfillment service. You have to make your own shirts with your own designs and ship them on your own.

Teelab lets you design and buy shirts with that design. they do not provide a store from you to sell from, basically you buy the shirts then market/advertise/sell etc. them on your own.

so maybe you can combine the two services?
i am looking into sunfrog and it looks interesting. you can design and sell others designs at a commission for both or one


----------



## Positivefeeling

Have you gotten any prints done or really tried the system out?


----------



## kenstrguy

are you talking about sunfrog or teespring and big cartel


----------



## Rosie13

YOU must look into and learn marketing, or else you are doomed

If you get good at marketing you could have your work on all of the above sites and be successful

Maybe pick a target audience and go from there. Later you can expand

EDIT

Have a read of this post
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t548450.html


.


----------



## Positivefeeling

Sorry let me rephrase the question. You've looked at both Big Cartel and Teelab.
Are you planning to get samples done by them?

Sunfrog I have never hear of, I will take a look, thanks


i took a look at Society 6 - the issue there is I like their product offerings, but their branded tag is on product. which is not what I want. 
I took a look at Gearbubble and its not cheap compared to the other competitors and to be honest, theres not enough product reviews to help me make that decision. their system back end seems to be very easy as well. 

I was looking at teelaunch (I think its them) they created an app that will help you upload a list of product description, designs etc in one sitting but for some reason in shopify here isn't an app that does it yet, so i assume its soon to be launched or its still being trialled and tested.

Because of the high margins etc, we may have to consider going ahead with our printer in Australia who is very affordable and we ship it in-house ourselves to keep the margins low and stock up other products. Still researching so haven't made a decision yet. 

It's seems to me that not many people go through the whole Print on demand + fulfilment process. There's not may people comment or respond about here or on reddit. i could be wrong.

Printful seems like a perfect place but I have read so many negative reviews. Print Aura seems to be the in similar situation, both good and bad though.


----------



## Rosie13

Fellow Aussie Positivefeeling, where are you marketing to, USA Aust or both?

Gearbubble frustrated me no end.. Don is a great guy but his platform is buggy.
His best seller is a pendant.

Have a look at TeeChip, they have one price for international shipping $5.99 US or $3.99 us shipping

They have most if not all products that you want .. posters will be happening in a couple of weeks

They have a chat hook up, but it happens at 2am aust time

https://teechip.com/

.


----------



## Positivefeeling

hi Rosie, lovely to hear from you, call me Poppy.

I'm happy for your feedback about gear bubble. I've got them crossed off my list.

I have never heard of teechip, I briefly had a look. So basically you upload your design on their platform, their products base price is not too bad actually. The only problem I have is there is a url, unless I redirect it. i have already purchase a url on shopify...I realised going thru this research a lot of the fulfilment companies have a www. xxxxxx/yoururl.com.

I am looking at posters as well slowly, hopefully after I test my market this is what people want.

Yes too bad its at 2am in Australia. Have you gotten samples from teechip?

International shipping sounds a lot more affordable compared to $7.99 and $5.99 respective. What happens when people by 2 or 3 items, is the fee the same?

Do they ship all products out at the same time? or separately according to when it is printed?


----------



## Rosie13

Not sure about all your questions... best to go read their info
You can get them on FB too

They do have a scale it up program so am guessing if anyone bought other items they could possibly be posted at the same time

What you can do re the link is to Link the image and add a button that links back to the sales page (teechip) I think the button should say more info or Buy now etc

It is a good time to get on board they have tshirt sales and I know the next sale is in May

Also the poster prices will be dirt cheap when they kick those off

Poppy as in grandfather or Poppy as in the flower? LOL

Cheers
Rosie QLD
.


----------



## williekid

craigcreationz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just started my own DTG T-shirt Business which so far has been doing well. But it does require alot of work and Inks are very expensive. So lately I've been looking into other options such as T-shirt Printing Services that Print, Package and Ship the shirts for you for a percentage of the selling cost. Some of their services are also very expensive and its not much room to make much profit. So I'm not sure if its even worth it to go that route, but I've heard of alot of people being very successful using these services.
> 
> These are the ones below that I'm currently looking into, so if any of you guys used any of these services, would really love to get your feedback.
> 
> Spreadshirt
> 
> Zazzle
> 
> CafePress
> 
> TeeChip
> 
> TeeSpring
> 
> TeeBlaster
> 
> BigCartel
> 
> MakerShop
> 
> DistrictLines
> 
> TshirtSpot
> 
> CustomInk


I would seek a expeirenced local vendor working from residential location with less overhead, Most of them people are cool laid back and just looking to make a living. Not sure what type of packaging your seeking, but shipping is always a possibility, which may ruin the profit and good prices. I say local to eliminate shipping cost, as most of these larger companies im sure have some type of contract to where they get low shipping rates due to the mass mail they put out on the daily or monthly.


----------



## BandPrints

kenstrguy said:


> i just looked at both Big Cartel and Teelab.
> Big Cartel helps you set up an online store and might help advertising/marketing, BUT it is not a fulfillment service. You have to make your own shirts with your own designs and ship them on your own.
> 
> Teelab lets you design and buy shirts with that design. they do not provide a store from you to sell from, basically you buy the shirts then market/advertise/sell etc. them on your own.
> 
> so maybe you can combine the two services?
> i am looking into sunfrog and it looks interesting. you can design and sell others designs at a commission for both or one


You are correct that Big Cartel is just a Shopping Cart System. This would be the same as WooCommerce, Shopify, Etsy, and other selling platforms. Setting up on your own shopping cart system allows you full control. If using this method you will want to signup with a print on demand company that can automatically process your orders and send tracking back to your store or systems. There are a few companies that do this. There can be great advantages such as placing a order management system between you and your vendor/s. This will allow you to use multiple stores (Shopify and Etsy for example) plus sell/fulfill items that you may sell fulfill such as small pieces of jewelry. 

The biggest key is to find a print on demand service that creates product to your quality control standards and has the other qualities you may be looking for. If you start with the best vendor for your needs then the online store and selling channels can be built around that.


----------



## Little Raymonds

I would look into PrintReadyAPP.com. These guys have the absolute best pricing on the market and actually print for a lot of the companies referenced above. The are the actual printer.


----------



## LMDDesigns

I just started my DTG T-shirt line last month. I use ThePrintful.com. I do love the service I have received from them so far. I make roughly $10 per shirt. I'm not to crazy about their mockup generator or the templates they provide. If their mockup system was like Spreadshirt, they would actually be the best. I had one issue with them where they folded a shirt before it was dry but when I showed them the picture they reprinted the shirt and shipped it out the same day to my customer.


----------



## mfreund

I am a screen printer mostly. I do mostly B2b. Do you know of anywhere that does DTG print for people that want to send in customer designs for print instead of just having a way to print remade designs that are listed in a store? Was using scaleable press a bit but they are horrible so need to find somewhere else


----------



## treacle

I've been very happy with Teespring. I have used others and customer service didn't impress me


----------



## ChinaDivision

I think you should find the one which fits for your business. One is the best is relative


----------



## ChinaDivision

I think Zazzle maybe the best. I know this company several years ago.


----------



## tprints2016

how about jakprints and teescape ? anyone got service from them?


----------



## ChillaxTees

craigcreationz said:


> Just came across these also...
> 
> Tee Public
> 
> Print Aura


I just started looking into this... 
Any info you could provide.... so many to choose from


----------



## ChinaDivision

Different company has different advantages and disadvantages. One maybe the best for him, but for you, maybe not. You can list them all. And choose one which is the best for you


----------



## GeneralRoshambo

I will be using Contract DTG. Very personable service. I had a some tees done with Scaleable in the past, and they always came out awful, especially with white ink.


----------



## Crystal Waston

I almost drowned fulfilling my very own product from my garage. Then i was told about Velocityship! The did a outstanding process handholding me to get my product up and running with them. It surely made the whole manner computerized. we are now the use of it for Amazon, website, and Ebay fulfillment. We just opened a united kingdom center too and look ahead to our growth. I incredibly advise Velocityship!


----------



## AnACustomPrints

If you have a platform to display your product, Shopify, Woocommerce, Etsy, Amazon, E-Bay, personal website, etc. there are smaller fulfillment services, some integrated others not, that can provide the shirt printing and drop-shipping. Sometimes the best deals come in small packages and sometimes not. Just keep searching and asking questions. The answers will come to you. Best of luck in your business.


----------



## zyin

thanks for the insight
we are looking for finisher that does dtg and silk screen(or 1 for each) Our demand is growing and need some assistance


----------



## BrendaPhoto

Do any of these companies do the sublimation on the white or light T shirts? (I know it would have to be poly shirts.) Would like to see their pricing. Usually I believe it is DTG or transfers for the one or small orders done.


----------



## JanetChuaJanet

Shipwire, eFulfillmentService or amazon have the most popular order fulfillment services, but sometimes companies need special customization when they process his order, Velocityship in addition to help all automated part of the order processing, returns, can offers you the best shipping prices from usa worldwide.


----------



## angela99

I've used these guys in the past and printing cost is cheap.Ordering your t-shirt is really simple, and only takes 2 minutes.When they receive your order they have aim to have a design ready within 24 hours.
Here is there website : raftshirt.com

Good Luck


----------



## UrbanCrypto

Which fulfillment printers integrate with woocommerce?


----------



## starbird

Print Aura has a very bad reputation.


----------



## nzingagreetings

It seems many of these POD companies look good if you don't do your due diligence and seek out customer reviews. Some of the companies mentioned in this thread have horrible customer reviews. I'm still looking. Printful seems to be one of the most popular but to me, their product offerings are limited. Otherwise, I'd probably just go with them.


----------

